# Alissa's goody goody two shoes



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm sorry, I don't know of any littermates. I've tried to find Shadow's littermates and never had any luck. There were 12 in his litter.


----------



## golden99 (Feb 18, 2014)

*Beamer or Jewel from Alissa Kennels*

Bumping to see if there's anyone out there who would know of or have any information for relatives of Beamer or Jewel from Alissa's Kennel. Thanks.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

When I wanted to find Lucy's litter mates I want back to her breeder. She sent out an email to all her buyers to see if anyone was interested in a meet up. 5 of us got together. So try your breeder. Hopefully they will be willing to help out. Find a weekend that you have free time and ask your breeder to add that to the email. Most people are interested in getting together.


----------



## golden99 (Feb 18, 2014)

Alaska7133 said:


> When I wanted to find Lucy's litter mates I want back to her breeder. She sent out an email to all her buyers to see if anyone was interested in a meet up. 5 of us got together. So try your breeder. Hopefully they will be willing to help out. Find a weekend that you have free time and ask your breeder to add that to the email. Most people are interested in getting together.


Hi..thanks for the suggestion but Alissa's Kennel is no longer around and unable to locate the former kennel owner.


----------



## dunbarton (Mar 16, 2014)

i also have a dog from Alissa's Kennel in Sutton. 
Alissa's Maggie d.o.b. 2003-07-24.
Sire: Alissa's Goody Goody two Shoes
Dam: Alissa's Dance With Me.

Maggie was one of a litter of ~8 as I recall, the best looking one of course...LOL.
At 10+ years of age she has been a great companion, enjoyed excellent health and been a treat to have around.

I don't know anything about the kennel or Laurie Declara other than what I read on the CKC site indicating she was not associated with them.


----------

